# You may need to know about this



## Hien (Jul 26, 2009)

A chinese orchid friend with whom I commute daily to work told me this story, at first I was skeptical of her source, until I take some course recently, and the information comes up again.
I decide to google it, to my surprise it is true.
So anyone who contemplate renovation or had renovation done recently should check or insist on certain material.
http://www.homeconstructionimprovement.com/hazardous-imported-chinese-drywall/
http://www.newsinferno.com/archives/4886
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/us_world/2009/04/13/2009-04-13_new_blow_for_katrina_victims.html
Hope this information is useful for all of my slippertalk friends

http://www.mcclatchydc.com/200/story/62213.html
This website mentioned the product is still on the market & it involves New York & New Jersey areas as well.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 27, 2009)

What a nightmare! What a shame, lose your home to Katrina & now have to face this!


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, it's all true .

Susan


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2009)

THanx for the heads up Hien! What courses are you taking?


----------



## Hien (Jul 27, 2009)

NYEric said:


> THanx for the heads up Hien! What courses are you taking?



continuing education requirement courses for RA


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2009)

RA = Registered Architect?


----------



## Hien (Jul 27, 2009)

NYEric said:


> RA = Registered Architect?



:sob:unfortunately:sob:yes:sob:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Hien.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you very much for the info!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 28, 2009)

Ah, is there anything we don't have to be afraid of coming out of China...SARS, milk products, poisonous toys, doggie treats, and now dry wall...

At least they hold a huge chunk of our debt...or maybe that isn't a good thing either?!


----------

